# Three males need homes Ontario, Canada



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi everybody, a friend of mine has come into an unfortunate circumstance and she is unable to care for her three rats anymore. I am probably going to take them temporarily but I am unable to keep them for an extended period of time. We live in Oshawa, Ontario I'm sure we can get some kind of transportation if you're unable to pick up or live further away. I will have pictures up soon enough, they need to stay together as they are all brothers and would be very upset if they had to be separated. If anyone is interested in three boys please let me know.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Three males need homes*

Might be a good idea to put your location in the thread subject. Also Goosemoose is meant to be good for rehoming purposes - you could get more response posting there.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Three males need homes*



Little-Fizz said:


> We live in Oshawa, Ontario


That's in Canada. I'll try goosemoose. 

Ah in the subject title, I see.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Three males need homes*



Little-Fizz said:


> Little-Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > We live in Oshawa, Ontario
> ...


The Rat Shack is your best bet

www.jorats.com


----------

